# Social Casino >  Dragon Story

## Trollvill

Which Dragon Story offers the hallow tree and pumpkins?

----------


## jim23cash

> Which Dragon Story offers the hallow tree and pumpkins?


They came with Halloween Edition, but I don't think it's available now...Unless you are on Android.

----------

